# للشباب وبس ( هتقول عليها ايه )



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

اه للشباب وبس والى كتباه جيلان بين قوسين انثى هههههههههه

كنت عايزة اخد رأيكم فى حاجة

لو شاب راح فرح مثلا و ولفتت نظره بنت بترقص - مش هنقول الرقص حاجة صح او الاراء هتختلف فى الموضوع ده يعنى انا بحسه غلط الى هو الرقص الشرقى يعنى مش ال slow وغيرى ممكن يكون رأيه غير كدى - هل ممكن تعجب بالبنت دى وتلفت نظرك لما ترقص مثلا 
اعرف كتير عجبتهم بنت بالطريقة دى واتقدمولها بعد كدى طبعا مش شرط تكون مش كويسة لا فى بنات بتحس الموضوع عادى 

المهم لو عجبتك فى الشكل والروح ممكن تتقدملها او تحبها او لأ ؟ .. وهل هتحترمها ؟

اكيد فى ناس هتوافق وناس لأ بس عايزة اشوف النسب

بما ان البنات حشرية وبيحبو يدخلوا اى حاجة مكتوب عليها ممنوع فهسألهم سؤال عشن ميطلعوش ايديهم فاضية بردوا هههههههه

بتعتبرى الرقص الفردى فى المناسبات صح او غلط ولو اتقدملك عريس بالطريقة دى عشن شافك بترقصى هل هتقولى ده اعجب بشكلى بس ؟

الكل يقولى رأيه فى الموضوع هل تعجبه الطريقة دى ؟


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

هههههههههههه

ايوة البنات متطفلة فى كل حاجة هههههههههه

انا راى دى بتبقى حسب يعنى فى عائلات كده وعائلات كده​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (17 يوليو 2010)

*اكيد مش هروح اتقدملها عشان شوفتها بترقص وبس

اكيد هسال عليها الاول وع اهلها

لو كل واحد اتجوز واحده عشان شافها بترقص

مكنش حد عنس ولا بقي ده حال البلد

البنت اللي بترقص اكيد بتكون مرحه وروحها حلوه

عن اللي مقضياها سكوت اكنها في معزي

بس برضه لازم اسال عليها كويس وارتحلها برضه​*


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*هههههههههههههههه*
*حلو السؤال يا به*
*ليا رجعة تاني*​


----------



## Alexander.t (17 يوليو 2010)

هو بصراحه ممكن واحده بترقص تعجبنى
لكن ايه اللى عجبنى .......... اكيد معجبنيش فيها ادبها او احترمها هههههههه
عموما انا ارفض اصلا انى ارتبط بواحده بترقص فى فرح 
ولو مرتبط ارفض اصلا انى اخليها ترقص فى اى فرح


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> هههههههههههه​
> 
> ايوة البنات متطفلة فى كل حاجة هههههههههه​
> 
> انا راى دى بتبقى حسب يعنى فى عائلات كده وعائلات كده​


 
*اكيد فى عائلات كدة او كدة*
*باين السؤال محرج للبنات طب بلاش ههههههههههههه*
*قوليلى ايه رأيك فى الطريقة نفسها*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *اكيد مش هروح اتقدملها عشان شوفتها بترقص وبس​*
> 
> *اكيد هسال عليها الاول وع اهلها*​
> *لو كل واحد اتجوز واحده عشان شافها بترقص*​
> ...


 
*اكيد اكيد مش هيبقى من الرقص بس هتعرفها كويس*
*تمام يعنى افهم من ده انك مش معترض على الفكرة ككل*
*شكرا مايكل على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *هههههههههههههههه*
> 
> *حلو السؤال يا به*
> *ليا رجعة تاني*​


 

*طب ابقى قلبى نور وانتى راجعة يا حبى ههههههه*
*مااشى مستنياكى انا*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> هو بصراحه ممكن واحده بترقص تعجبنى
> لكن ايه اللى عجبنى .......... اكيد معجبنيش فيها ادبها او احترمها هههههههه
> عموما انا ارفض اصلا انى ارتبط بواحده بترقص فى فرح
> ولو مرتبط ارفض اصلا انى اخليها ترقص فى اى فرح


 

*تمام معاك انا فى رأيك*
*وجهات نظر هى *
*لكن معروف ايه الصح ههههههههه*
*شكرا كيوبيد على مرورك*


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*الله على دماغك لما بتسرح ههههههههههههههه
لا محبش موضوع الرقص انا ​*


----------



## dodoz (17 يوليو 2010)

_يعنى على حسب نوع المناسبة_
_ولو اتقدملى عريس عشان شافنى برقص بس _
_اكيييييييييد هرفضه_
_ميرسى ليييكى يا قمر_
_موضوع حلوو_
_يسوع يباركك_​


----------



## tasoni queena (17 يوليو 2010)

> *اكيد فى عائلات كدة او كدة*
> *باين السؤال محرج للبنات طب بلاش ههههههههههههه*
> *قوليلى ايه رأيك فى الطريقة نفسها*
> 
> ...


----------



## النهيسى (17 يوليو 2010)

من وجهه نظرى البنت عيب ترقص

شكرا للموضوع ​


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2010)

*لا بصراحة*
*البنت دى هتنزل فى نظرى طبعا*
*هى عارفة ان فى شباب قاعدين ازاى ترقص قدامهم و ايه هدفها ؟!!!*

*رد فعلى انى فقدت ثقتى فيها و فى تفكيرها من قبل ما عرفها*

*يبئى اصلا مش هفكر فيها حتى كصديقة !!!*
*و ده رايى الشخصى*


----------



## asmicheal (17 يوليو 2010)

يعز عليا جيلو تعمل موضوع 
وما اردش فية 
خصوصا ان دماغك بتعجبنى جدا 
وانتى عارفة 

بس علشان الموضوع يفضل مفتوح 

والخير فية كتير 

بامتنع عن الرد 

عاوزة ردى 
يكون على مسئوليتك الشخصية 
وتبصمى على كدة مش هينفع امضاء 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## marcelino (17 يوليو 2010)

*انا رافض المبدأ خالص

ومش بحب الرقص ولا اللى بيرقصوا


عجبنى رأي مينا و فادى
*​


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

+sweety kokey+ قال:


> *الله على دماغك لما بتسرح ههههههههههههههه​*
> 
> *لا محبش موضوع الرقص انا *​


 

*اه وياريت بكتب مواضيع تتقرى وباى الا كلها اسئلة ووجع دماغ يا بنتى ههههههههه*
*مية مية يا كوكى*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> _يعنى على حسب نوع المناسبة_
> 
> _ولو اتقدملى عريس عشان شافنى برقص بس _
> _اكيييييييييد هرفضه_
> ...


 

*تمام يعنى رأيك الرقص اوكى فى بعض المناسبات بس ميتقدملكيش عشن شكلك بس لازم تعارف اكيد*
*ميرسى على مرورك دودو*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> > *اكيد فى عائلات كدة او كدة*
> > *باين السؤال محرج للبنات طب بلاش ههههههههههههه*
> > *قوليلى ايه رأيك فى الطريقة نفسها*
> >
> ...


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> من وجهه نظرى البنت عيب ترقص​
> 
> 
> 
> شكرا للموضوع ​


 

*تمام جدا يا استاذ النهيسى معاك انا*
*شكرا على مرورك الغالى*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *لا بصراحة*
> *البنت دى هتنزل فى نظرى طبعا*
> *هى عارفة ان فى شباب قاعدين ازاى ترقص قدامهم و ايه هدفها ؟!!!*
> 
> ...


 
*مية مية كريتك تمام اوى*
*هو مش شرط يكون هدفها حد يتفرج عليها لكن فى ناس بتقول عادى*
*مش من عادتى اناقش حد فى رأيه وجهات نظر يعنى لكن بوضح احتمالات مش اكتر*
*شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> يعز عليا جيلو تعمل موضوع
> وما اردش فية
> خصوصا ان دماغك بتعجبنى جدا
> وانتى عارفة
> ...


 
*مكنتش ناوية ارد على الموضوع دلؤتى بس رديت عشن اقولك بالمرة اتفضلى قولى رأيك*
*هههههههههههههههه  بالخمسة اهه*


----------



## Critic (17 يوليو 2010)

*



هو مش شرط يكون هدفها حد يتفرج عليها لكن فى ناس بتقول عادى

أنقر للتوسيع...

**ايا كان*
*كان لازم تحترم وجود شباب بتتفرج عليها*
*و اكيد هى عارفة هتكون نظرتهم ليها من انهى نوع*
*و ده كفيل انها تسقط من نظرى مهما كان سبب رقصها*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *انا رافض المبدأ خالص*​
> 
> *ومش بحب الرقص ولا اللى بيرقصوا*​
> 
> *عجبنى رأي مينا و فادى*​


 

*تمام  مش بمعنى انى مش بحبهم لكن بالنسبة ليا مش بفضله*
*مين مينا ومين فادى هههههههه والنبى ابقوا قولو اسماء المنتدى عشن بتوه انا :hlp:*


----------



## جيلان (17 يوليو 2010)

critic قال:


> *ايا كان*
> *كان لازم تحترم وجود شباب بتتفرج عليها*
> *و اكيد هى عارفة هتكون نظرتهم ليها من انهى نوع*
> *و ده كفيل انها تسقط من نظرى مهما كان سبب رقصها*


 

تمام يا كبير عموما كنت حابة فعلا اعرف بتفكروا ازاى فى الموضوع ده ومع اختلاف الاراء تبقى الاغلبية للى مش بيفضلوه


بعضهم لا يحترم البنت ويحسها غلطانة
وبعضهم يحترمها لكن لا يحب الارتباط بها
واكيد هناك من يبحثوا عن الشكل فقط فيرتبطوا بدون السؤال عن الشخصية ( قليل )
والبعض يجدها مرحة ولكن يهمه الشخصية ايضاً


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> * والنبى ابقوا قولو اسماء المنتدى عشن بتوه انا :hlp:*


*وايه الجديد يا جيجي*
*مانتي تايه علطول:t30:*​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (17 يوليو 2010)

*المفروض يا جيجي تعرفي ان عندنا التار يا هريدي يا جباصي يا ولدي يعني التار ولا العار هههههههه*
*نو مش حلو ولا افراح ولا غيره ده طبعا لو كنت لوحدي زعزوعة يعني ههههههههه اما اذا كنت مع اسم النبي حارسه وصاينه خطيبي اكيد هرقص معاه يعني هههههههههه*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يوليو 2010)

بصراحة رافضة فكرة الجواز او حتى مجرد التفكير في الارتباط من الجهة دى
حاسها بلا معنى اصلا
يعنى اية واحد شاف واحدة بترقص راح سئل عليها
وعجبته يروح يتجوزها
طب بالزمة هو هيتجوزها على انهى اساس (على اسسا رقصها ولا اية )
هتقوليلى سئل وعرف عنها كل حاجة هقولك برضو مش كفيل
والمصيبة الاكبر ان فى بنات بتعمل حاسبها على الجواز بالطريقة دى
وبصراحة الشاب اللى يقع فى حاجة زى دى يبقى ربنا يعينه على اخرته
( اللى هى المفروض دنيته الجاية بس عشان مش فى اساس صح يبقى اخرته)

وبعتبره جواز فاشل لانه مش قايم على اساس صح من الاول

دة رئيى 
ميرسى للموضوع جيلا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## asmicheal (18 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *مكنتش ناوية ارد على الموضوع دلؤتى بس رديت عشن اقولك بالمرة اتفضلى قولى رأيك*
> *هههههههههههههههه بالخمسة اهه*


 

:download:

على مسئوليتك الشخصية جيلو 


سؤالى بقى 
لية البنت اصلا بترقص 
حتى لو اللى قاعدين بنات 

معلش رايى اللى جاى شخصى جدا 

بس لغلاوة جيلو وبصمتها 

جسمك دة ملكك ولا ملك ربنا 
وهل ربنا هيكلة بيرقصوا بية 



هتقولى انفعال بالميوزك 
معاك 

احد الفنانين قال ممكن اعيط الناس او ارقصهم بالموسيقى بتاعتى 

سؤالى بقى 

اللى مش قادرة تحكم جسمها عن الانفعال بالموسيقى 

هتحكم عواطفها لانسان واحد ازاى 
واية درجة متانة احكامها 
لما المسكينة مش قادرة تحكم نفسها عن قطعة موسيقية 



كمان 
مافيش تقدير لعثرة اى حد من اللى قاعدين 



النقطة التانية 

الشاب اللى هياخد واحدة لان رقصها عجبة 

اية مقاييسة للزوجة 
الليونة 

هههههههههههههههههههههههه

مااعتقدش ان الليونة تفتح بيت وتربى عيال 

واية مقاييسة اللى بيبنى عليها اختياراتة 
وهية البنوتة للعرض العام وليس الحصرى 

اللى واثقة بنفسها وعندها شيىء من التربية 
لا تستهين بجسدها 
للعرض العام 

دى خيبة 





السؤال اللى اتسالتة 
انتى ياطنط عندك 40 سنة 
طيب لما كنتى 20 قدنا 
لم ترقصى ابدا 


اةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة
وكان خطابى كتير جدا 

يتفرجوا على الراقصات 
واخر الفرح يجوا يطلبونى من والدى 

بجد 
مش بهزر 



على فكرة الرقص دايما يلية مصيبة واهانة وجريمة بالكتاب المقدس 
من مكيال اللى احتقرت داود 

لراس يوحنا المعمدان اللى طارت 



وللى يحب عندى ردود بايات لموضوع الليونة قصدى الرقص 


كنت ساكتة انتى اللى بصمتى يا جيلو 

جيلو وزن على خراب موضوعة بقى 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

*ليا رجعة يا زميلة
الصبح
الان النعاس ضرب
*


----------



## johna&jesus (18 يوليو 2010)

على فكرة فىبنات  كتير بتعمل كدا  علشان تلاقى  شباب   معجبين بس النظرة الصح للبت دى انها 
ممكن  تعمل كدا بعد الجواز وايه الفرق  مهى كدا   متربية  تربية  حلوة وممكن تكون بنت كنيسة كمان
بس ياترى  هو  الرقص  هو العامل الاساسى  اليومين دول علشان ارتبط ببنت معينه؟
وهل الرقص هو اللى هيحافظ على بيتنا دا لو اتفتح اصلا؟
سوال جامد يا جى جى
مرسى على الموضوع


----------



## بنت المسيح (18 يوليو 2010)

انا عن نفسى كبنت الرقص حاجة حلوة بس مش فى كل وقت يعنى فى المناسبات الخاصة وانا لو اتقدملى حد بالطريقة دى طبعا هرفضة لانة مشفش اللى جوايا شافنى كشكل وكرقص مشفش الجوهر وخدنى بالمنظر


----------



## kalimooo (18 يوليو 2010)

القصة وما فيها

بالسعودية مغطايين روسهم ووجوهم لما يجوا المصايف عندنا بلبنان 

تري العجب لبس القصر الخروج مع الشباب للمقاهي الليلية  الى اخره

قصدي ... 

 لو البنت خبأة نفسها وعملت كل ما تتمناه بالسر

هل سبقى شريفة وعفيفة بنظرنا؟؟؟

الخطيئة عندنا كمسيحين هو لو تمنينا الشيء حتى لو لم نفعله يسجل علينا

وهكذا   اذا اخفت البنت الذي تحب ان تفعله عننا هل ستبقى شريفة؟؟

بنظري عن اول مطب ستقع  ...

بالعكس علينا ان نثق بمن نحب والا بلا البيعة كلها..

برأيي هذه الفتاة لو ترك لها الحرية ان تفعل الذي تحبه سيكون عندها المناعة الكاملة 

من الوقوع عند اول مطب او عاصفة تواجهها ...

واخيراً هذا الشيء لم يعد موجوداً الا بين الدول المحكومة من الشريعة الاسلامية او ما شابه ذات الحكام 

المسلمين..


مشكورة  يا زميلة سرال روعة

افكارك مميزة..


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> 
> البنت اللي بترقص اكيد بتكون مرحه وروحها حلوه
> 
> ...



*عجبانى أوى الكملتييييييين دول ياكوكو 
يعنى البت اللى مش بترقص معقدة 30:
صلاة النبى احسن :11azy:
ههههههههههه
نو كومنت
 *​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (18 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> بما ان البنات حشرية وبيحبو يدخلوا اى حاجة مكتوب عليها ممنوع فهسألهم سؤال عشن ميطلعوش ايديهم فاضية بردوا هههههههه



*بيعجبنى فييييكى انك فاهمة البنات اوى ياجيلى ياختى 30:
هههههههه
*​


----------



## govany shenoda (18 يوليو 2010)

الي انا بقوله ده مجرد رائي
احنا مش عندنا حرام وحلال
يعني انا لو اختي بتتجوز وانا رقص فيه ايه يعني
الدنيا متخربتش لو انا مرقصتيش ليه من الفرحه مين هيفرحلها اكتر مني
بسسسسسسسسسسسسسس يا خساره انا مش بعرف بس هتعلم عشان ارقص في فراحها
ده مش عيب ولا عثره اصل مش هلبس بدله رقص 
ميرسي جي جي علي الفتنه الي انتي عملتيها في المنتدي هههههههههههههههه


----------



## MIKEL MIK (18 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *عجبانى أوى الكملتييييييين دول ياكوكو
> يعنى البت اللى مش بترقص معقدة 30:
> صلاة النبى احسن :11azy:
> ههههههههههه
> ...




*
هما البنات بيفهموا غلط دايما

ع العموم انا وضحت قصدي ايه في رد تاني

بس تقريبا معجبش حد واتحذف ليه معرفش​*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

هرد على الكل بس ياريت محدش يعلق على رأى التانى ( لانها بتبقى بداية خلاف ) الاراء بحترمها وفى ردى عليها بوضحها ومش بتناقش فيها لان مع اختلاف الشخصيات والاماكن لازم الاراء تتعدد ومجبناش سيرة الحرام والحلال 
بقول باخد اراء وكل واحد بيفضل ايه عشن اعرف نسب مش اكتر
انا عن نفسى بتحرج ارقص , غيرى بيقول عادى .. 
وكونى مش برقص لانى بتحرج مش اكتر يعنى الرأى طالع من جوايا لا بابا بيقولى بلاش ولا ماما بتقولى عيب انا طلعت لقيت نفسى كدى .. تمام

وبعدين انا الى بسأله كبنت لو اتقدملك حد لمجرد شافك ترقصى رأيك هيكون ايه
وكولد هل ممكن تتقدم لبنت بالطريقة دى
اعتبروه استفتاء على هيئة موضوع
بس كدى ^_^


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *وايه الجديد يا جيجي*​
> 
> *مانتي تايه علطول:t30:*​


 
*ههههههههه استرى عليا والنبى*





+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *المفروض يا جيجي تعرفي ان عندنا التار يا هريدي يا جباصي يا ولدي يعني التار ولا العار هههههههه*​
> 
> *نو مش حلو ولا افراح ولا غيره ده طبعا لو كنت لوحدي زعزوعة يعني ههههههههه اما اذا كنت مع اسم النبي حارسه وصاينه خطيبي اكيد هرقص معاه يعني هههههههههه*​


 
*ههههههههه مااشى انا معاك يا باشا ماهه سلو عادى اكيد لكن بردوا ماقولتيش لو جالك عريس عشن شافك بترقصى بس هيكون موقفك ايه*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> بصراحة رافضة فكرة الجواز او حتى مجرد التفكير في الارتباط من الجهة دى​
> حاسها بلا معنى اصلا
> يعنى اية واحد شاف واحدة بترقص راح سئل عليها
> وعجبته يروح يتجوزها
> ...


 
*ههههههههههههه العفو يا حبيبتى *
*انتى عارفة لو شافها وراح اعد معاها وحب يتعرف ويشوف شخصيتها ماشى لكن الى جننى انى سمعت عن ده حصل بدون ما يفكر يتكلم معاها اصلااا يعنى شافها بترقص راح كلم اهلها فى الفرح على طول هههههههههه*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> على مسئوليتك الشخصية جيلو
> 
> ...


 

*ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*مش قادرة اقولك الكلام الى تحته خط ده موتنى من الضحك ازاى ههههههههههههههه*
*انا معاكى جدا ورأيى من رأيك خصوصا الرقص الشرقى بتاعنا  *
*بس كمان بجد مش عشن بحكم قدام حدده لكن بتحسى انك محرجة اصلا يعنى*
*رد قوى من احلى سيمو*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

jesuslovejohn قال:


> على فكرة فىبنات كتير بتعمل كدا علشان تلاقى شباب معجبين بس النظرة الصح للبت دى انها
> ممكن تعمل كدا بعد الجواز وايه الفرق مهى كدا متربية تربية حلوة وممكن تكون بنت كنيسة كمان
> بس ياترى هو الرقص هو العامل الاساسى اليومين دول علشان ارتبط ببنت معينه؟
> وهل الرقص هو اللى هيحافظ على بيتنا دا لو اتفتح اصلا؟
> ...


 
*هههههههههههه وحياتك حصل*
*شكرا على مرورك جون*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

بنت المسيح قال:


> انا عن نفسى كبنت الرقص حاجة حلوة بس مش فى كل وقت يعنى فى المناسبات الخاصة وانا لو اتقدملى حد بالطريقة دى طبعا هرفضة لانة مشفش اللى جوايا شافنى كشكل وكرقص مشفش الجوهر وخدنى بالمنظر


 
*اوكى بنت المسيح شكرا على مرورك ورأيك وانا معاكى فى نقطة ان لازم تعارف شخصى*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

كليمو قال:


> القصة وما فيها
> 
> بالسعودية مغطايين روسهم ووجوهم لما يجوا المصايف عندنا بلبنان
> 
> ...


 

اكيد التغطية مش شرط تكون صاحبتها عفيفة وكويسة وانت صح فى النقطة دى
لكن لو كانت كويسة ببساطة ومش بتعمل حاجة فى السر يعنى كويسة بجد من جوة كمان يبقى خير وبركة
وعجبتنى اوى جملة انها تكون على حريتها
يعنى مش هترقص مش لان بابا مش راضى لا لانك فعلا مش عايزة كدى
ده الى اقصده انها تبنى على حرية من داخلها مش من حد
 خصوصا الرقص الشرقى الفردى

شكرا كليمو ماهه احنا لسة مجتمع اسلامى اهه هههههههههههه


----------



## sony_33 (18 يوليو 2010)

*يا نهاركو ابيض كل دة وانا غايب
بص بصراحة سبكم من موضوع حد يعجب بحد علشان رقصت دى تفاهة
تعالو بقى نتكلم عن الرقص فى الافراح طالما فى اراء  تركت موضوع الاعجاب بالى بترقص وتحولت الى الرقص عيب ولا لا
اولا فرح اختك مثلا  وانتى فرحانة وطلب منك الرقص حترقصى ولا لا
رقصتى هل يعنيكى نظرة الناس ممكن مترقصيش وفستان السهرة بتاعك يلفت النظر اكتر ممن كنتى رقصتى
 افرحو وعيشو العمر بيجرى والايام الحلوة بتعدى بسرعة
بلاش عقد
شكرا ولية تعقيب*​


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *بيعجبنى فييييكى انك فاهمة البنات اوى ياجيلى ياختى 30:*
> 
> *هههههههه*​


 

*ههههههههه طبعا عشرة عمر*
*مسمعناش رأيك يا جميل*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

govany shenoda قال:


> الي انا بقوله ده مجرد رائي
> احنا مش عندنا حرام وحلال
> يعني انا لو اختي بتتجوز وانا رقص فيه ايه يعني
> الدنيا متخربتش لو انا مرقصتيش ليه من الفرحه مين هيفرحلها اكتر مني
> ...


 
*رأيك واحترمه يا جوفانى*
*بس بلاش فتنة والكلام الى يودى فى داهية ده هههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *يا نهاركو ابيض كل دة وانا غايب*
> 
> *بص بصراحة سبكم من موضوع حد يعجب بحد علشان رقصت دى تفاهة*
> *تعالو بقى نتكلم عن الرقص فى الافراح طالما فى اراء تركت موضوع الاعجاب بالى بترقص وتحولت الى الرقص عيب ولا لا*
> ...


 
*تفاهة بس بتحصل يا سونى مأجرمناش يعنى بشوف الاراء مفهاش حاجة بالراحة عليا هههههههههههه*
*اجابتى على سؤالك الى تحته خط ( لا ) *
*احب الفستان لو لفت النظر يبقى عشن شيك مش عشن مفتوح *
*انا مش معاك خالص فى موضوع افرحوا العمر بيجرى ده لان اصلا مش ده الهدف من العمر الى بيجرى ( مقصدش فى موضوع الرقص فقط لكن فى كل حاجة )*
*مش عقد لانى مقصدش ان البنت مش هترقص لحسن باباها يدبحها لكن لانها مش عايزة ده مش شرط تبقى معقدة سدءنى ممكن تكون اجتماعية ومرحة ومش بترقص*
*هو انت كل ده معقبتش ههههههههه طيب مستنياك بقى*


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *هما البنات بيفهموا غلط دايما*​
> *ع العموم انا وضحت قصدي ايه في رد تاني*​
> 
> *بس تقريبا معجبش حد واتحذف ليه معرفش*​


 

*مشفتهوش انا بس عادى انت حر فى رأيك مايكل*
*شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## sony_33 (18 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *تفاهة بس بتحصل يا سونى مأجرمناش يعنى بشوف الاراء مفهاش حاجة بالراحة عليا هههههههههههه*
> *اجابتى على سؤالك الى تحته خط ( لا ) *
> *احب الفستان لو لفت النظر يبقى عشن شيك مش عشن مفتوح *
> *انا مش معاك خالص فى موضوع افرحوا العمر بيجرى ده لان اصلا مش ده الهدف من العمر الى بيجرى ( مقصدش فى موضوع الرقص فقط لكن فى كل حاجة )*
> ...


*فهمتى غلط انا قصدى تفاهة للى يفكر يرتبط بواحدة  علشان بترقص هههههههههههههه
اقولك حاجة بس فى سرك
استحالة حتروحى فرح ومش حتلاقى بنات بترقص
لو هى مش عايزة حاجة تانية اما لو حاسة انو عيب يبقى متروحش افراح
بقولك اية انتى عندك اخوات بنات
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## جيلان (18 يوليو 2010)

sony_33 قال:


> *فهمتى غلط انا قصدى تفاهة للى يفكر يرتبط بواحدة علشان بترقص هههههههههههههه*
> 
> *اقولك حاجة بس فى سرك*
> *استحالة حتروحى فرح ومش حتلاقى بنات بترقص*
> ...


 
متروحش افراح ليه هو الفرحة بالرقص بس ؟!
اه عندى اصغر منى .. اشمعنة


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (18 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههه استرى عليا والنبى*
> 
> *مش هستر:t30:*
> 
> ...



*نو طبعا مبدأ مرفوض*


----------



## asmicheal (19 يوليو 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *مش قادرة اقولك الكلام الى تحته خط ده موتنى من الضحك ازاى ههههههههههههههه*
> *انا معاكى جدا ورأيى من رأيك خصوصا الرقص الشرقى بتاعنا *
> *بس كمان بجد مش عشن بحكم قدام حدده لكن بتحسى انك محرجة اصلا يعنى*
> *رد قوى من احلى سيمو*


 

:download:

مين سيمو 

انا ايموووووووووووووووو

ههههههههههههههههههههه


انا

asmicheal اسميشال

واخرى معاكم


ايمى بالازرق ابو شخبطة لان الشّرطة مش نافعة معايا 


اسالى حتى دونا وروك 

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

و
شكرا للغالية منى


----------



## KOKOMAN (19 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> على مسئوليتك الشخصية جيلو
> 
> ...


 


بصمه اهه :t30:

بصراحه كل كلمه قولتيها صح 
بحييكى على رأيك ​


----------



## HappyButterfly (19 يوليو 2010)

*موضوع  حلو 

انا من رايى مش بحب البنت ترقص



*​


----------



## losivertheprince (19 يوليو 2010)

*سلام المسيح

ياحول العالم ما انا كنت فى حالى ومش عايز أتنيل وأدخل لآنى عارف نفسى عصبى وخلقى ضيق بس ماعلينا .............
مش هقول كلام من الأنجيل أو عظة أو كتاب لأحد الأباء .............ز خالص لا هنتكلم عادى جداً جداً

** أنا بس هكمل الموضوع :* :t9:​* أتجوز واحدة لأنى شوفتها على قدر عالى من الجمال والروعة وهى ترقص لآنها حبت تعبر عن فرحها بالفرح والعريس و العروسة .................... 30:
طيب جميل جداً إلى أحنا فيه ده بجد ...........
والبنت الى بترقص بتبقى مبسوطة دى وهى عاملة زى التعبان الى بيتلوى علشان يعجب الضحية الى هو أساساً عايز رقاصة كويسة يتجوزها ............. :heat:
طيب ما يجيب من الأخر ويروح شارع الهرم وأهو يدور على عروسة ليه ولقرايبه وأهو بالمرة وكله جمله مع بعضة وخد اتنين رقاصة تاخد معاهم زمارة وطبلة هدية واللعنة على من يهتم بالكرامة أو الإحترام .............. :smi411:
ياكش يتدردروا جميعاً وياكلهم قطر من بتوع الصعيد 
أيه ده لالا طبعاً وبعدين أنا ممكن أسأل أى حد يقول أنه فى وحدة عجبته لما شافها بترقص :crazy_pil
هو أنت أختك بترقص .............. وعادى يعنى مفيش مشاكل ................. :smil8:
 ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! عامة دى حرية شخصية 

ثوانى ثوانى .......... وبعدين أيه التعبير عن الفرح الى بيجى بالرقص البلدى ده ممكن بنت تشرحوهولى انا عارف أنها هتقولى لالا مش هتفهم لأنك مش بنت ......
لالالا حاولى أنتى أساساً تفكرى فى الموضوع من الأول .................. هو ده التعبير عن الفرح من وجهة نظرك .......... أذن اللعنة على الفرح الذى يؤدى إلى لعنة 

وكمان بشوف أن فيه ناس بتزق ناس علشان ترقص لالالا وبالعافية وبالدراع .............. على أيه هو انت بتقوله أو بتقولها تعالى كلى أو تعالى صلى لالا تعالى أرقصى ياللمهزلة ............... جتكوا نيلة منيلة بنيلة فى ستين نيلة .:smil8:
انا عندى اختين وأنا الكبير بتاعهم وهما رافضين موضوع الرقص تماماً تماماً وواحدة منهم عقبالكم كلكم متجوزة وحامل أدعولها بالسلامة :hlp:  
عارفين فى خطوبة اختى ناس أصحابى قعدوا يشدونى وقالولى تعالى أرقص والى يشد والى مسك القميص والى مسك البنطلون وهاتك يا شد لولا أنى مسكت نفسى كنت حولتها مجزرة .......... أيه الهبل ده أرقص أيه وبتاع أيه .
الحمد لله أنا ناوى أتجوز جواز طقسى ............. بلا قلة قيمة 


أه أفتكرت انتى كنتى عايزة تعرفى رأبى فى موضوع البنت الى بترقص لا مش مقتنع :heat:
والبنت الى بترقص بتبقى أنسانة بتغلط وبتهين نفسها ........... ومن الآخر خطأ*​


----------



## ريتا المحبه (19 يوليو 2010)

هو اولا انا مش شوفت التعليقات كلها فمش عارف انتم وصلتوا لايه بس ردى انا 
انا مش شايفه ان البنت عيب ترقص بس فى رقص يفرق عن رقص فى رقص محترم وده اللى بيعبر عن الفرحه يعنى لو واحده مثلا اختها او حد قربها اتجوز او اتخطب هيه بتكون فرحانه فبتعبر عن فرحها بكده 
لكن مثلا واحده ولا اختها ولا قريبتها ولا تعرفها اساسا مجرد انها قريبة زميلتها او صحبتها ده طبعا بيفرق
وخصوصا انها لما تكون شايفه ان فى شباب كتير 
ومع احترامى لكل الولاد اللى قالوا لا مش ينفع البنت ترقص فى فرح واللى بترقص بتكون قليلة الادب
بس انا فى انطباعى او اللى اتعودت عليه وشوفته ان مفيش حاجه اسمها بنت وولد فى حاجه اسمها جسد مقدس ولو الولد اللى بيقول اانه مش ينفع وهو بيرقص فى الافراح مع احترامى ليه 
هو مش بيفكر فى عقل البنت وتفكرها هو كل تفكيره فى جسدها 
ومع احترامى لكل شخص اعجب ببنت بترقص وراح يتقدم ليها علشان كده فهو شخص عبارهه عن عيون وبس 
والبنت لو وفقت وهى عارفه كده تبقى تستاهل اللى هيجرلها لانه لو شاف وحده تانى بترقص احسن هيعجب بيها ويسب البنت الاولى .


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *نو طبعا مبدأ مرفوض*


 
*تمام يا باشا*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> مين سيمو
> 
> ...


 

*( سيمو )من وجهة نظرى دلع ( اسميشال ) عشن بحب التزم باسم العضوية زى الموضوع الى قريتيه التانى ههههههههههههههه*
*منورة يا عسل*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

kokoman قال:


> بصمه اهه :t30:​
> 
> بصراحه كل كلمه قولتيها صح
> بحييكى على رأيك ​


 

*ايه ده ومافيش تحية ليا يعنى عشن واقفين على ارضى ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا باشا انت تنور اى موضوع تدخله *
*وانا معاها بردوا فى الرأى ده*


----------



## جيلان (20 يوليو 2010)

didi adly قال:


> *موضوع حلو *​
> 
> 
> *انا من رايى مش بحب البنت ترقص*​


 
*ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك ورأيك*


----------



## مسرة (21 يوليو 2010)

*على فكرة الرقص دايما يلية مصيبة واهانة وجريمة بالكتاب المقدس 
من مكيال اللى احتقرت داود 

لراس يوحنا المعمدان اللى طارت 



وللى يحب عندى ردود بايات لموضوع الليونة قصدى الرقص *


*انا بنفسي اعرف الايات من الكتاب المقدس بشأن الرقص*
*لو سمحتي*


----------



## asmicheal (21 يوليو 2010)

مسرة قال:


> *على فكرة الرقص دايما يلية مصيبة واهانة وجريمة بالكتاب المقدس *
> *من مكيال اللى احتقرت داود *
> 
> *لراس يوحنا المعمدان اللى طارت *
> ...


 

:download:


http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97154


علشان حبيبتى مسرة 

رايى الكنيسة +رايى الشخصى الكامل


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح*​
> 
> 
> *ياحول العالم ما انا كنت فى حالى ومش عايز أتنيل وأدخل لآنى عارف نفسى عصبى وخلقى ضيق بس ماعلينا .............*
> ...


 

*هههههههههههه تحفة انت يعلم ربنا*
*مع انى معاك فى رأيك بس بردوا الواحد يقول الى ليه والى عليه مش كل البنات بيبقى قصدها كدة*
*كبعا بنتكلم على مجتمعنا فقط لان فى المجتمعات التانية اكيد الامر بيختلف فى كل شىء*


----------



## جيلان (21 يوليو 2010)

ريتا المحبه قال:


> هو اولا انا مش شوفت التعليقات كلها فمش عارف انتم وصلتوا لايه بس ردى انا
> انا مش شايفه ان البنت عيب ترقص بس فى رقص يفرق عن رقص فى رقص محترم وده اللى بيعبر عن الفرحه يعنى لو واحده مثلا اختها او حد قربها اتجوز او اتخطب هيه بتكون فرحانه فبتعبر عن فرحها بكده
> لكن مثلا واحده ولا اختها ولا قريبتها ولا تعرفها اساسا مجرد انها قريبة زميلتها او صحبتها ده طبعا بيفرق
> وخصوصا انها لما تكون شايفه ان فى شباب كتير
> ...


 
*ميرسى حبيبتى على رأيك*
*احنا موصلناش لحاجة معينة لاننا متناقشناش فى الموضوع لكن بناخد الاراء*
*ميرسى حبيبتى على مرورك*


----------



## 3bkr (22 يوليو 2010)

*الرقص فى كلمات* : رياضة - فرح - بهجة - اثارة - تحكم عضلى - فن - خلاعة - وظيفة - تعارى - مشاركة

و اى نوع من الرقص يمكن ان يوصف بـ واحدة من هذه الكلمات سواء كان رقص شرقى او كان تنجو حتى
و قد يكون الموضوع متداخل اكثر من ذالك انا لا اعلم
ولكنى لست معترض على اى نوع من انواع الرقص حتى لو كان رقص تعارى فالكل منهم وظيفة معينة يؤديها
سواء كان امتاع الجماهير او اثارتهم او لفت النظر - لا يهمنى
كل واحد يفعل ما يشاء و انت ايضاً افعل ما شئت سواء جلست لتشاهد او قمت و رقصت مع الاخرين فلا يهم - المهم هى نيتك عند فعل الشئ ذاته
*ومن نحية المبدا : لا اعترض*
اما بالنسبة لموضوع رقص البنات فى الافراح :
نظرياً : طريقة عرض السلعة تحسن عملية البيع و تعجلها
عملياً : طريقة مخجلة و رخيصة لعرض السلعة و لكنها سائدة و قد تكون بتحفيز من الاب او الام
و هذا كله يتلخص اذا كان الرقص فى الفرح لغرض استعراض مفاتن الفتاة و لفت انظار الرجل
*ولا ننسى ان الرقص فى الافراح يمكن ان يكون كنوع من التعبير عن الفرح - لان الفتاة يمكن ان ترقص ناحية السيدات فقط - و هذا معروف جدا*


----------



## جيلان (22 يوليو 2010)

3bkr قال:


> *الرقص فى كلمات* : رياضة - فرح - بهجة - اثارة - تحكم عضلى - فن - خلاعة - وظيفة - تعارى - مشاركة
> 
> و اى نوع من الرقص يمكن ان يوصف بـ واحدة من هذه الكلمات سواء كان رقص شرقى او كان تنجو حتى
> و قد يكون الموضوع متداخل اكثر من ذالك انا لا اعلم
> ...


 

*رأى ناضح جدا وبجد عجبنى*
*ان المهم هى النية*

*مثال*
*اتنين بيتكلمو *
*الاول يقول انا بصلى وبقرأ فى الكتاب المقدس*
*هل هو يريد بقوله ذلك تعظيم من الناس ؟ او انه ينصح الاخر بفعله ؟*
*الرب يعلم ما فى القلوب والكلى*

*مع اختلاف التشبيهين طبعا لكن حبيت اوضح القصد بمثال*
*شكرا على مرورك الرائع*


----------



## بنت فبساوية (27 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *
> *
> اسمحلى يا مايكل أقولك رأيى فى جزئية ان
> 
> ...


 
أنا أعرف شخصية فى منتهى المرح حيث ان مجرد دخولها على شلة من أصدقائها تنفجر الضحكات واحدة بعد الأخرى وهى شخصية اجتماعية جدا لكنها ترفض الرقص فى الأفراح لأنها ترى أن جسدها أغلى من أن ينظر الية الشباب نظرة اشتهاء ويقوموا بتصويرها على موبايلاتهم والاحتفاظ بالفيديو والفرجة على رقصها كلما شاءوا.
ومع ذلك البنت دى مش ضد الرقص ولا ضد البنات اللى بيرقصوا وأصلا هى بترقص لكن فى بيتها ولا يمكن أن يراها أحد سوى أمها حتى أبوها عمرها ما رقصت قدامة.
الخلاصة : الناس أفكار وكل شخص ولية وجهة نظرة


----------



## جيلان (27 يوليو 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> أنا أعرف شخصية فى منتهى المرح حيث ان مجرد دخولها على شلة من أصدقائها تنفجر الضحكات واحدة بعد الأخرى وهى شخصية اجتماعية جدا لكنها ترفض الرقص فى الأفراح لأنها ترى أن جسدها أغلى من أن ينظر الية الشباب نظرة اشتهاء ويقوموا بتصويرها على موبايلاتهم والاحتفاظ بالفيديو والفرجة على رقصها كلما شاءوا.
> ومع ذلك البنت دى مش ضد الرقص ولا ضد البنات اللى بيرقصوا وأصلا هى بترقص لكن فى بيتها ولا يمكن أن يراها أحد سوى أمها حتى أبوها عمرها ما رقصت قدامة.
> الخلاصة : الناس أفكار وكل شخص ولية وجهة نظرة


 
*اتفق معاكى جدا*
*عموما هى اراء نحترمها *
*ميرسى حبيبتى على مرورك*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (27 يوليو 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> أنا أعرف شخصية فى منتهى المرح حيث ان مجرد دخولها على شلة من أصدقائها تنفجر الضحكات واحدة بعد الأخرى وهى شخصية اجتماعية جدا لكنها ترفض الرقص فى الأفراح لأنها ترى أن جسدها أغلى من أن ينظر الية الشباب نظرة اشتهاء ويقوموا بتصويرها على موبايلاتهم والاحتفاظ بالفيديو والفرجة على رقصها كلما شاءوا.
> ومع ذلك البنت دى مش ضد الرقص ولا ضد البنات اللى بيرقصوا وأصلا هى بترقص لكن فى بيتها ولا يمكن أن يراها أحد سوى أمها حتى أبوها عمرها ما رقصت قدامة.
> الخلاصة : الناس أفكار وكل شخص ولية وجهة نظرة




*
انا كنت رديت رد تاني وكان تعليق ع رد سندريلا
كنت شرحت وجهه نظري في النقطه دي وانا قصدي

اولا كل بنت تختلف عن التانيه في فكرها وعقلها
ورايها في مفهوم الرقص قدام الناس وفي الافراح

ثانيا اانا مش اقصد بكلامي ان البنت ترقص قدام الشباب 
ويصوروها اكيد بتقل في نظري وفي نظر اي حد
انا اقصد رفض الرقص نفسه حتي لو مش في ولاد حتي
رايي بتكون مش مرحه ومش قصدي محترمه او لا
لان ممكن متكنش بترقص ومش محترمه مش شرط طبعا

انا عن نفسي بفضل البنت اللي روحها حلوه ومرحه واكيد باحترام وادب
عن اللي ساكته ومع نفسها وفي حالها 
مش بحب الهاديه بمعني اصح تكون روحها حلوه ومرحه ومحترمه 

ياريت يكون قصدي وصل​*


----------



## روماني زكريا (27 يوليو 2010)

_مش هتقدري يا جيلان ان تعرفي شخصيه الفرد من خلال رقصه وبالتالي ممكن تنخدعي فيه 
ولكن ممكن تتقبليه 
شكرا ليكي ​_


----------



## بنت فبساوية (28 يوليو 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ثانيا اانا مش اقصد بكلامي ان البنت ترقص قدام الشباب *
> *ويصوروها اكيد بتقل في نظري وفي نظر اي حد*
> *انا اقصد رفض الرقص نفسه حتي لو مش في ولاد حتي*
> *رايي بتكون مش مرحه ومش قصدي محترمه او لا*
> ...


 
قصدك وصل طبعا بس أنا عايزة أفهمك وجهة نظرى وهى ان البنت اللى بتقعد هادية فى الأفراح مش شرط أنها تكون غير مرحة بالعكس ممكن تلاقيها فى علاقتها بخطيبها أو أصدقاءها والمقربين لها فى منتهى المرح وخفة الدم.
ياريت يكون قصدى أنا كمان وصل​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (28 يوليو 2010)

بنت فبساوية قال:


> قصدك وصل طبعا بس أنا عايزة أفهمك وجهة نظرى وهى ان البنت اللى بتقعد هادية فى الأفراح مش شرط أنها تكون غير مرحة بالعكس ممكن تلاقيها فى علاقتها بخطيبها أو أصدقاءها والمقربين لها فى منتهى المرح وخفة الدم.
> ياريت يكون قصدى أنا كمان وصل​



*
قصدك وصل انتي كمان

وطبعا كل واحد له وجهه نظر

شكرا ع متابعتك​*


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2010)

روماني زكريا قال:


> _مش هتقدري يا جيلان ان تعرفي شخصيه الفرد من خلال رقصه وبالتالي ممكن تنخدعي فيه ​_
> _ولكن ممكن تتقبليه _
> 
> _شكرا ليكي _​


 
*انا ماقولتش كدى *
*انا مجرد باخد الاراء *
*وبالطبع الشخص مش هنحكم عليه من شكله *
*شكرا على مرورك*


----------



## جيلان (28 يوليو 2010)

*بنت فبساوية ومايكل*
*شكرا على الحوار الهادى الى انتهى على خير ونادرا لما بيحصل كدى ههههههههههه*
*ميرسى جدا على المرور*


----------



## back_2_zero (29 يوليو 2010)

انا حتدخل بقة رخااااامة عشان الموضوع عجبنى اوى 

بصى فية عائلات كدا و كدا 
يعنى انا مثلا اهلى مربونيش انى لو رحت فرح ارقص فية انا اتفرج اة و اخرى اسقف كمان هههههههه
لكن فى عائلات بيبقة بالنسبالها الموضوع دا عادى 
و اتهيألى يبقة الرقص مسموح فى حالة واحدة 
لو كان دا فرح ناس قرايبى جدا م العيلة يعنى فا فى الحالة دية بتبقة من فرحة الواحد بيرقص يعنى الاهل و الام و الاب و الاخوات و العيلة كلها 
غير كدا محبش البنت اللى بترقص 
و لو انا ولد حتى لو كنت معجب بيها حتقل من نظرى ف اليوم دا 
​


----------



## raffy (29 يوليو 2010)

من رايى انا مش بحب موضوع الرقص دة خاااااااالص 
والبنت اللى بترقص فى افراح وقدام الشباب انا عن نفسى بحتقرها 
ولو بعد الششششششر اتقدملى واحد علشان شافنى برقص (وطبعا استحالة ارقص فى فرح ) 
اكيييييد هارفض 
ميرسى جيلان موضوع جميييييل جدا


----------



## refat rady (30 يوليو 2010)

انا عن نفسي  بدور علي شريكه للحياه بس مااعتقدش انه تكون دي


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2010)

*طيب ..
موضوعك عجبنى يا جيلى وعجبتنى كل الاراء اللى اتقالت فيه
وبعيداً عن رأيى فى حكاية الرقص سواء فى فرح او فى اى مناسبه لانه مش نقطة حوارنا
وبعيداً عن كونى هوافق ولا لا على حد اتقدملى لو شافنى برقص لانى اتجوزت وخلاص هههههههه
ليا تعقيب بس صغير
فى شاب بيحب يشارك فى الرقص وطبيعى هيميل للبنت اللى بترقص معاه اكتر من البنت اللى قاعده فى مكانها ومتحركتش يمين ولا شمال وكمان الولد الهادى اللى متكلمش كلمتين طول الفرح هيكون مايل اكتر للنوع اللى زيه
من الاخر اختلاف الشخصيات والميول بتفرق ودى حرية شخصيه اولا واخيراً بتحكمها حاجات تانيه كتير زى الطبع والوسط الاجتماعى وغيرررره ......
ولولا اختلفت الاذواق لعنست البنات 
مش كده ولا ايه هههههه
*


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *طيب ..*
> *موضوعك عجبنى يا جيلى وعجبتنى كل الاراء اللى اتقالت فيه*
> *وبعيداً عن رأيى فى حكاية الرقص سواء فى فرح او فى اى مناسبه لانه مش نقطة حوارنا*
> *وبعيداً عن كونى هوافق ولا لا على حد اتقدملى لو شافنى برقص لانى اتجوزت وخلاص هههههههه*
> ...


 


:download:

مش معاكى دونا 

زوجى يعرف و  يحب الرقص والهيصة 

لكن لما جة يتجوز اختارنى وانا اجارى الهيصة لكن لست من روادها وراقصيها 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2010)

*لكل قاعده شواز يا اسميشيال والاختيارات الشخصيه فى الامور اللى زى دى مالهاش قاعده محدده 
وزى ما وضحت فى ردى السابق ان اختلاف الشخصيات والميول بتفرق ودى حرية شخصيه اولا واخيراً بتحكمها حاجات تانيه كتير زى الطبع والوسط الاجتماعى وغيرررره ......
وفى كمان نقطه مهمه تجارب الشخص ليها دخل كبير فى اختياراته *


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لكل قاعده شواز يا اسميشيال والاختيارات الشخصيه فى الامور اللى زى دى مالهاش قاعده محدده *
> *وزى ما وضحت فى ردى السابق ان اختلاف الشخصيات والميول بتفرق ودى حرية شخصيه اولا واخيراً بتحكمها حاجات تانيه كتير زى الطبع والوسط الاجتماعى وغيرررره ......*
> *وفى كمان نقطه مهمه تجارب الشخص ليها دخل كبير فى اختياراته *


 



:download:


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

يعنى انا من شواز القاعدة 


ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

لا الراجل مقتنع 
وعموما بقالة 20 سنة متدبس 
باقى 5 سنين 
ويطلع بحسن السير والسلوك 


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 أغسطس 2010)

*لا انا كان قصدى عليه هو لان اكيد اختياره مميز ههههههه
ربنا يسعدكوا وتكملوا الرحله لاخرها وانتوا سوا *


----------



## asmicheal (2 أغسطس 2010)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *لا انا كان قصدى عليه هو لان اكيد اختياره مميز ههههههه*
> *ربنا يسعدكوا وتكملوا الرحله لاخرها وانتوا سوا *


 

:download:

ما انا عارفة 

بس بستعبط 

علشان اغلس عليكى من نفسى 



*بعيد عن البرتقال* 



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

هههههههههههههههههههههههه


هههههههههههههههههه


----------



## AL MALEKA HELANA (19 أبريل 2013)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


> هو بصراحه ممكن واحده بترقص تعجبنى
> لكن ايه اللى عجبنى .......... اكيد معجبنيش فيها ادبها او احترمها هههههههه
> عموما انا ارفض اصلا انى ارتبط بواحده بترقص فى فرح
> ولو مرتبط ارفض اصلا انى اخليها ترقص فى اى فرح





+SwEetY KoKeY+ قال:


> *الله على دماغك لما بتسرح ههههههههههههههه
> لا محبش موضوع الرقص انا ​*





النهيسى قال:


> من وجهه نظرى البنت عيب ترقص
> 
> شكرا للموضوع ​





جيلان قال:


> *تمام جدا يا استاذ النهيسى معاك انا*
> *شكرا على مرورك الغالى*







Critic قال:


> *لا بصراحة*
> *البنت دى هتنزل فى نظرى طبعا*
> *هى عارفة ان فى شباب قاعدين ازاى ترقص قدامهم و ايه هدفها ؟!!!*
> 
> ...





marcelino قال:


> *انا رافض المبدأ خالص
> 
> ومش بحب الرقص ولا اللى بيرقصوا
> 
> ...






asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> على مسئوليتك الشخصية جيلو
> 
> ...





johna&jesus قال:


> على فكرة فىبنات  كتير بتعمل كدا  علشان تلاقى  شباب   معجبين بس النظرة الصح للبت دى انها
> ممكن  تعمل كدا بعد الجواز وايه الفرق  مهى كدا   متربية  تربية  حلوة وممكن تكون بنت كنيسة كمان
> بس ياترى  هو  الرقص  هو العامل الاساسى  اليومين دول علشان ارتبط ببنت معينه؟
> وهل الرقص هو اللى هيحافظ على بيتنا دا لو اتفتح اصلا؟
> ...





HappyButterfly قال:


> *موضوع  حلو
> 
> انا من رايى مش بحب البنت ترقص
> 
> ...





losivertheprince قال:


> *سلام المسيح
> 
> ياحول العالم ما انا كنت فى حالى ومش عايز أتنيل وأدخل لآنى عارف نفسى عصبى وخلقى ضيق بس ماعلينا .............
> مش هقول كلام من الأنجيل أو عظة أو كتاب لأحد الأباء .............ز خالص لا هنتكلم عادى جداً جداً
> ...





مسرة قال:


> *على فكرة الرقص دايما يلية مصيبة واهانة وجريمة بالكتاب المقدس
> من مكيال اللى احتقرت داود
> 
> لراس يوحنا المعمدان اللى طارت
> ...





asmicheal قال:


> :download:
> 
> 
> http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=97154
> ...





back_2_zero قال:


> انا حتدخل بقة رخااااامة عشان الموضوع عجبنى اوى
> 
> بصى فية عائلات كدا و كدا
> يعنى انا مثلا اهلى مربونيش انى لو رحت فرح ارقص فية انا اتفرج اة و اخرى اسقف كمان هههههههه
> ...



:66:


----------



## +Sameh+ (19 أبريل 2013)

جيلان قال:


> لو شاب راح فرح مثلا و ولفتت نظره بنت بترقص - مش هنقول الرقص حاجة صح او الاراء هتختلف فى الموضوع ده يعنى انا بحسه غلط الى هو الرقص الشرقى يعنى مش ال slow وغيرى ممكن يكون رأيه غير كدى - هل ممكن تعجب بالبنت دى وتلفت نظرك لما ترقص مثلا
> اعرف كتير عجبتهم بنت بالطريقة دى واتقدمولها بعد كدى طبعا مش شرط تكون مش كويسة لا فى بنات بتحس الموضوع عادى
> 
> المهم لو عجبتك فى الشكل والروح ممكن تتقدملها او تحبها او لأ ؟ .. وهل هتحترمها ؟


لو شكلها مقبول بالنسبالي ورقصها مقبول وملفت للنظر ^.^ .. آة طبعاً أُعجب بيها 
 وبكدا إطمّـنت من سلامة البرواز الخارجي^.^ ، أدخل بعد كدا  أنـبـُش عللي  جوا   لو إتضحلي إن اللي جوا خرابيش يبقا ستوب، لو اللي جوا مناسب ليــا  ولو إلي حداً ما..إشطــات مافيش حاجة تمنعنا من الإرتباط بعد موافقتي بيها  وموافقتها بيا 
 

​


----------



## bent el noor (19 أبريل 2013)

1- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشيـاء توافق" (1كو 23:10).
2- "كل الأشياء تحل لى... لكن ليس كل الأشياـء تبنى" (1كو 23:10).


----------

